# Conroe Biggie



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Found this on one of my juglines this morning
and then the fight started:biggrin:
62lbs


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Boy, oh, boy !

What'd you use for bait?!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Tha tis a nice fish, congrats on ole big boy.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

wow you could get in the hi occupancy lane with that one way to go man whens dinner lol


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! I mean wow! Nice job FN!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Good work.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There you go! That is a great big ole blue cat fish!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats a big one. Looks like someone is gonna eat a lot of catfish.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

That is a monster! Nice catch man!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My back hurts too much nowadays to fight, I'd suggest a well placed .38 round. Nice fish:cheers:


----------



## Bacovish (Mar 1, 2012)

What a fatty


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice one !!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> There you go! That is a great big ole blue cat fish!!


Me or you one needs some glasses. That looks like a flathead to me. But, then again, you are getting on up there in age and are probably thinking one thing and typing something else.lol


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Boy, oh, boy !
> 
> What'd you use for bait?!


was using cut carp but I suspect she ate a small channel or yellow bass
them bait stealers are thick catching a lot of em


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Nice opp !


----------



## Texas-Fisherman (Nov 1, 2004)

Dang nice Op right there.


----------



## Catfish King 81 (May 28, 2011)

Looks like an op to me too! Nice fish!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Great googley moogley!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I came back to look at the big cat again it such a great catch and was surprised to find it was a big op, at first glance I thought it was a big male blue it is so dark. 
My eye site is failing me as I creep into late mid-life, nice shovel-head catfish!


----------



## malibu461 (Mar 18, 2008)

*???*

do you really keep and eat cats that big? I thought from reading post on here that cats over 20 pounds were no good to eat.if,excuse me,IF I ever caught one over 20 pounds, I was going to release it.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Serious fish. You don't see many people CPRing a big flounder and crappie, most people will do the same with a big Op. I hate to say it but the fat trimmed away and deep fried is the down fall of yellow cats in any size.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

I've eat a lot of big yeller cat in the past.
Keep in mind all fish contain some mercury, it stored in there body forever and all fish the fish consume is also stored in that fishes body tissue. When you consume a large older fish that has existed on eating fish I feel certain you are getting your minimum daily dose of mercury and other non desirable chemicals. If you want to keep and eat big fish go for it, it's within your rights and the big flatheads do have a desirable texture and taste.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

That had to be a blast on a jug! Awesome!


----------

